# ryc 1/21/2011 weekend



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes thats frost on atv in south florida

































[ame=http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv340/maaatt29/?action=view&current=027.mp4]







[/ame]
































catvos 6inch,gorrila 6inch, extream 2inch with hl springs









she will show us all how to ride


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

as u can see i broke and axle so not to many good pics of me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

please dont tell me joe was stuck in that vid


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes joe was stuck


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

do the nators pull good or did anyone else try that hole


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

**** i wish i could of went , oh well guess theres next time:fart:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures!

You and I are going to have to start doing the same thing...toss the camera to someone else so you have pictures of you having fun.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes i no lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

look like fun but dont look like very big turn out. Matt now you breaking axles with them lites now what you gonna do?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

sell my atv and buy a handa they never break


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

the terminators stay on top and chug along. The wheelie pic of me was me in the hole, the backs suck, they just dig down and wheelie


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

backs ftw i dont seem to get stuck and followed denny everywhere at myakka and believe joe and matt got stuck with lites and laws  well that was until i hit a stump and almost flipped lol but i think it is more about driver then the tires.....as i have seen alot of people get stuck with laws and backs in some holes and others creep beside them with smaller and less aggressive tires and the backs take very very little throttle to work where as laws can take a bit more but either way it doesnt matter at ryc most of that is straight sandy bottom so prolly better with bighorns lol.....that aint real mud just sandy mixed with some clayish crap they dug out from the other holes


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

What seat back is that on the green brute


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I didnt have problem they paddled across if you put in 4wd and kept it easy on the throttle and leaned towards front to help distribute weight.That horse shoe hole out there that I went across numerous times never had a issue with front doding that. Look at the picture see you and your girl leaning towards back making it wheelie, and look at joe in front of you in same picture he is standing leaning towards front otherwise his would do same thing. Terminators look to do ok if there is water to rinse tires but in muck with no water with the small pattern they will not self clean. I like outlaws and backs and have owned both and to be honest I didnt notice a big difference bewteen the two except the 32" back ride rough below 8mph, and backs seem to be better in reverse, But I was able to make both paddle with throttle control and balance on the atv.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

that is the artic cat back rest on the lime green brute it is by far best and only backrest should be on a brute very comfy mine is on the way


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

sweet...im gonna order one!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

tha mule just remember you will have to have it redone unless you dont mind it saying arctic cat on the back of it


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

how much was it?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

no take acitone on a rag and rub the white letters and they come off.... they bout 140.... see brandon you dont no everything


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

never claimed i did but you always got something to say but you know what i do know is how NOT to break a axle


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats because u dont ride l0l follow me and keep up with me u would break every axle on your bike....


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i mean really you break axles at ryc thats almost impossible unless you just dont know what your doing..... it is all sand bottom and when it comes to mudding buddy you dont have to floor it everywhere you go so i prolly wouldnt break every axle but then again i dont ride so you cant break axles when you dont ride right


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

:cowbell_snl:hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It's all in good humor yall but really he does seem to break more axles then anyone I have seen or heard of


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

wned:

heres the both of you girls stuck, and brandon both the pics of mat are at ryc, but dont see the sand bottom lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

atleast mine is the blac muck and i believe that hole cost joe a new bumper and so nasty nasty yanking with one brute and winch from another brute so i dont feel ashamed  and i will admit the first pic of matt was in some nasty **** but there is very very little of that there and the 2nd pic of him lets just hope he stop for a pose o and remember denny you even said i woulda made that in 4wd but i was trying to outdo jay and keep it in 2wd dont forget that part


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont care which of you got stuck where, I just figured I would show the viewers of the site who was *****ing back and forth.. lol. and below is pic of joes bike you were speaking of


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i mean do you got all these pics of us stuck.....you are a stalker its official.....and btw what do you have up your sleeve there linkage....you been pretty quiet i know what your getting if you do get something else but i dont know what your going to do with it....but i could start stalking so i can let the viewers know what you got up your sleeve hahaha


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

me and whats up my sleeve will be seen at a event near you soon!! :saevilw: hopefully at myakka weekend after next and if not definately at Chobees mudfest in feb!!


I seen enough pictures taken of me stuck so i have to return the favor haha.. I took the picture of you and joes but matts I stole from facebook.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i wont be at chobee mudfest but which myakka is it i def wanna try and make it if my bike is back together i got something up my sleeve to lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

myakka mudflats feb 5


----------



## stihl390 (Jun 14, 2010)

You for got to say that it only had 10 hours on the bike


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ladies please stop wining we all know i am the king of getting stuck...... i am the king of breaking axles, and i am the man with all the most tats lol..... all i will say is denny always follows me and or pulles me out then goes thru my ruts like its no problem


so i guess linkige is the man


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well he had a bit more gc then most of us but since there isnt only one king of the bikes now it will get intresting.. even though i will always be the little guy cuz i cant justify spending that on a lift when my truck cost half that to lift lol but hey guys i got the winch dont worry lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

sweet i got hooks welded front and rear.... i am ready.. and brandon look in that second pic u see i made my own trail thru the nasty stuff... heck denny got stuck going to pull me out and a jeep had to pull both of us out


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

yes Matt the maniac made a trail I got stuck in here is the proof.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

hard to lean foward with two people...

tell you what with the gear reduction/yellow secondary it's a little beast!


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

linkage said:


> myakka mudflats feb 5


:agreed:


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

suprised a stuck pic of me hasent been up yet. and anyone raggin on laws since i the only one sportin them!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Ricky I figured that yellow and gear reduction would be good!! Are you planning on next myakka?

Mat I wouldnt rag on laws I like them, but will put a pic of up of you stuck. Got both Matts together stuck all in one..lol Although this picture isnt helping to defend laws against Mud lites looks like lites made it a little further..haha


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

wow this is funny no pics of me yet either lol but when there are there prob of me stuck lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lmao, i got plenty of stuck pics...lemme see what I can dig up...this will turn into a best stuck thread...


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

not raggin on anyone here lol























































in my eyes if you get stuck a lot you ride a lot, and have the balls to go where everyone else doesn't!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i agree ricky, if your stuck its cause you went where no one has dared to go, been there couple time lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i got vote for most stucks lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

That pic of me looks like the atv just sunk out of nowhere, and that picture of matt is just nasty and you can see bradley in the back stuck!! I dont see no sandy bottoms in any of these pictures either 




jrpro130 said:


> !


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i hope you dont see no sandy bottom at the MUD TRACK like i said there is some there just 800 acres of that pace and maybe 40-50 of that at very very most is good mud and most we cant try or we will get ran over by trucks.....and yes matt that last pic of you i will say is prolly the nastiest.....that stuff can really test a brute belt..........


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes i no and tht hole i did not smoke my belt as u see bradly smoking his belt like a cho cho train


----------

